# Hybrid paph identification



## Guarceñosis (Sep 4, 2016)

Could some one help me to identify this hybrid paph? Thanks.


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2016)

Maudie complex hybrid, it could be 30 different variations of it


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 5, 2016)

Troy is correct. There are far too many similar hybrids to ever be sure. It may not even be registered. Its a vinicolor Maudiae-type hybrid.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for your help. I wanted to bring it to our montly meeting of SCO.:clap:


----------



## JAB (Sep 5, 2016)

Bienvenidos amigo!


----------

